# Safticycle



## dw1973 (Sep 16, 2020)

Recently purchased another Safticycle.    This one has factory forks that are different from the more commonly seen Safticycles.   Any here have more info?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2021)

I picked one up the other day too.  Mine is an earlier one 1942 or 43 I'm guessing.


----------

